# I Have a New Bed Buddy :D



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

And its not a rat I thought I would ever be saying this about. Rhesus is a nice boy to me, hateful to other rats for the most part, or hated by other rats (Sage actually reacted badly to him, and he had a whole pile of surface wounds...healed now). He's neutered and suddenly I realized that my very active boy, who was NOT cuddly, etc...has become my comforter. My neck and sides have felt absolutely bare since Hope and Eli both left me. Something has always felt like it was missing...until now. One night he slept under the blanket near me...the next time, he cuddled up to my side/back. Then he decided "I am going to stop pussyfooting around!" and just climbed up and slept ON me. He sleeps on my side, the side of my leg or my belly (depending on what position I am in, I am a very light sleeper and shift a lot)...he's a nakie so he's a hot water bottle, and loves a bit of bare skin to warm his toes on...of course that bit of skin gets all comfortingly toasty with him on it LOL...he stays ALL night with me, with brief excursions for a drink or something similar, and he's even begun licking me! He's only 18 months and my brusque boy is now my Comfort. I sleep so much better with him out...as I said something was missing, and Rhesus is stepping up to fill the void. ;D

I would love to show pics of him sleeping on me, but I never have the camera nearby...one day!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Rosebud is my bed buddy right now- sometimes I get so worried about leaving her in the cage where she could catch cold that I bring her out to sleep with me. 

Your little guy is so cute!


----------



## DivineSheep (Sep 24, 2011)

Aww! How sweet!! I adore hairlesses :3 Look at that handsome smile in the last picture, lol!
My Jeff is such a frequent visitor to my bed that I actually got him his own pillow to sleep on xD


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

AHHH!! little rattie smile! Wish i had a hairless, I bet they're as cuddly as the ones with fur.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

My double rex has suddenly become mine too. He didn't use to be this way. He was always social but not really with me, but recently he's been all about playing and snuggling.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


>


Reminds me of the actor Ron Perlman, in the old TV series _Beauty and the Beast._


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww adorable! That must so fun to have a sleeping buddy!
The only thing I was wondering about is, aren't you afraid to roll over on him?
And what does he do when he has to do his business?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

glider11 said:


> Awww adorable! That must so fun to have a sleeping buddy!
> The only thing I was wondering about is, aren't you afraid to roll over on him?
> And what does he do when he has to do his business?


I have an end table with a towel on it, some blocks and a bowl of water...he's very good about that. I do put down old blankets overnight. I am an incredibly light sleeper (even before I fell asleep with my first sick rat out), and now I can wake up, shift carefully, pat someone if they come up to say Hi, and then fall asleep again.  If I am really really tired or something along those lines I won't have a rat on the bed with me...I would wake up in time, but it might traumatize both of us LOL


----------

